# Circuito aritmético sumador completo y restador completo con integrado 74LS83



## Pelusita (Jun 28, 2012)

Circuito sumador restador completo con integrado 7483, en formato word y simulado en multisim version 11 para los que lo tengan. Espero le sea de utilidad a alguien.


----------

